# Teichmuschel essen?



## chef (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Internet,
habe von einem Teichwirt, der einen seiner Teiche über den Sommer trocken liegen lässt, ca 40 Teichmuscheln geschenkt bekommen. Richtig grosse Dinger.
Meine Frage, kann man die Essen? Würde mit Signalkrebsen eine tolle "Frutti die Lago" Platte ergeben...
Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## chef (4. Mai 2019)

Ah, anscheinend ja:
Name des Gerichts: Teichmuscheln mit Zwiebelcayenne 
Kategorie: Beilagen aus der Natur
Zutaten:
-Eine Hand voll Teichmuscheln
-Zwiebeln oder Bärlauch oder wilder Lauch
-Cayenne-Pfeffer oder Mönchspfeffer
Utensilien: Kocher/Lagerfeuer
Zubereitungsdauer: viele Stunden
Kochzeit: 15min
Haltbarkeit: ?
Energiegehalt: ?? kcal
Preis Kategorie: sehr günstig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Muscheln werden gesammelt und in einen Topf gegeben, wo sie einige Stunden gewässert werden. Nach einiger Zeit geben Sie Sand in das Wasser ab. Wenn das Wasser ein eingetrübt ist, wird es gewechselt. Das muss etwa alle halbe Stunde geschehen. Nachdem das Wasser klar bleibt, und die Muscheln keinen Schlamm mehr abgeben, werden Sie aus dem Wasser genommen und auf Vitalität geprüft.

Währenddessen wird ein kleines Feuer errichtet. Am besten wird ein gußeisener Duch-Oven verwendet. Dieser wird in die Glut gestellt und aufgeheizt. Nun werden die Muscheln abgetropft und einzeln mit der Klappenöffnung nach oben in den aufgeheizten Oven gelegt. Der Deckel wird aufgesetzt und mit etwas Glut bedeckt.

Nun schneidet man die Zwiebeln (oder den wilden (Bär)lauch) in kleine Würfel und vermengt diese mit kräftigem Cayennepfefer. Stattdessen kann auch der mittlerweile in Mitteleuropa vorkommendende Mönchspfeffer, (Vitex) verwendet werden.

Wenn sich alle Muscheln geöffnet haben, nach etwa 10 Minuten im heißen Topf, wird der Deckel angehoben. Jene Muscheln, die sich nicht geöffnet haben, werden aussortiert und verworfen. In den Schalenspalt jeder geöffneten wird nun reichlich Gewürzmischung gegeben. Alles wird zusammen weitere 5 Minuten bei großer Hitze gegart.

Passend zu den Teichmuscheln mit Zwiebelcayenne kann Buschbrot zubereitet werden.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2019)

Einmal kann man alles essen, ich bekomme aber schon einen Würgereiz bei dem Gedanken daran, werden wohl derart nach Modder schmecken, brrrr....
Aber lies mal das:
http://www.fluvialis.de/Waldsee.html


----------



## chef (4. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> werden wohl derart nach Modder schmecken, brrrr....


Hab die Muscheln seit 1 Woche in einer Hälterung mit klarem Wasser.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2019)

Bevor Du sie umbringst, solltest Du auch das lesen:
Gesetzlicher Schutz
Die großen Süßwasser-Muscheln sind gesetzlich über die Bundesartenschutzverordnung BAV und einzelne Arten auch über die FFH-Richtlinie der EU geschützt. Entsprechend der starken Bedrohung der Bestände sind alle Arten in den Roten Listen der Bundesrepublik bzw. Schleswig-Holsteins aufgeführt. Den stärksten Schutz genießen _Pseudanodonta complanata_ als streng geschützte Art der BAV und _Unio crassus_ als prioritäre Art der FFH Richtlinie. Bei letzterer sind die Populationen im Land zu erfassen und Programme für den Schutz ihrer Lebensräume zu entwickeln.

Generell stellt das Töten der streng geschützten Arten einen Straftatbestand dar. Direktes Töten prioritärer oder streng geschützter Arten ist nur dann genehmigungsfähig, wenn eine Ausnahmesituation (etwa: Gefahr im Verzug) besteht oder eine privilegierte Nutzung nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz 
BNatSchG vorliegt. Die gewöhnliche, regelmäßige Gewässerunterhaltung stellt jedoch keine privilegierte Nutzung im Sinne des Gesetzes dar. Per se dürfen daher in keinem Fall durch Unterhaltungsmaßnahmen am Gewässer Großmuscheln getötet werden. Dementsprechend besteht die Verpflichtung, alternative Maßnahmen zu entwickeln und umzusetzen, um drastische Auswirkungen auf den Muschel-Bestand zu vermeiden.


----------



## chef (4. Mai 2019)

Sorry, hatte nur TEICHMUSCHEL geschrieben. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um die chinesische Teichmuschel. Und die ist alles andere als geschützt.
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/...-fernost-breitet-sich-in-bayern-aus-1.3530458


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2019)

chef schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte nur TEICHMUSCHEL geschrieben. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um die chinesische Teichmuschel. Und die ist alles andere als geschützt.
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/...-fernost-breitet-sich-in-bayern-aus-1.3530458


berichte bitte, wenn Du sie gegessen hast


----------



## yukonjack (4. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> berichte bitte, wenn Du sie gegessen hast


Wenn er noch in der Lage dazu ist...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Mai 2019)

Krabbelt das nich im Hals wenn man das isst/runterschluckt? Glaube nicht das da alles rausgefiltert ist.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Mai 2019)

Spannendes Thema! Hast du sie mittlerweile verzehrt?


----------



## Nemo (11. Mai 2019)

Andere Muscheln stecken auch tief im Schlamm, z.B. die Elefantenrüsselmuschel. Diese (von der die Legende(die ich mir gerade ausgedacht habe) besagt, dass sie teilweise von Frauen sogar den Ehemännern vorgezogen wird), ist eine echte Delikatesse. 
Der Lebensraum istt natürlich Salzwasserschlamm aus nördlichen Meeren, der evtl. anders schmeckt als ein Dorfteich, aber man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2019)

Alleine die Vorstellung... brrr!

Ich kann mich noch gut an die eutrophen Zeiten erinnern, wo immer wieder mal sehr, sehr große Teichmuscheln am Ufer lagen und gemütlich vor sich hin verwesten. Dieser Geruch und die Vorstellung, diese Tiere zu essen. Nein Danke. Bin ja sonst kein Kostverächter und mampfe gerne mal Vongole, oder Cozze, aber bei Viecherln aus dem Dorfsumpf...!?


----------



## Heidechopper (12. Mai 2019)

Angesichts der Tatsache, das Teichmuscheln die Kläranlagen unserer Gewässer sind und damit große Mengen an Schwermetallen (Blei, Cadmium, Quecksilber) und Pestiziden in sich einlagern können, würde ich niemanden empfehlen, diese zu verzehren.


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Mai 2019)

Tja, das ist so eine Sache mit´n  Ding  aus´m  Sumpf...


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Mai 2019)

Hat das Nährwert ?  Kann das was anreichern ? Ist das mittelbar degustativ ? 
Besteht eine haltbare Kalkulation von Eintrag zu Ertrag etc. P.p. ....


----------



## Nemo (12. Mai 2019)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, das Teichmuscheln die Kläranlagen unserer Gewässer sind und damit große Mengen an Schwermetallen (Blei, Cadmium, Quecksilber) und Pestiziden in sich einlagern können, würde ich niemanden empfehlen, diese zu verzehren.



Naja, je nachdem wie die Qualität des Teichs ist. Das Zeug müsste ja auch erst mal da rein kommen.


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2019)

Bis zum Erbrechen,könnt ihr die essen....
Guten Appetit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2019)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, das Teichmuscheln die Kläranlagen unserer Gewässer sind und damit große Mengen an Schwermetallen (Blei, Cadmium, Quecksilber) und Pestiziden in sich einlagern können, würde ich niemanden empfehlen, diese zu verzehren.


Austern gelten auch als Delikatesse.


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2019)

Muscheln, Austern, darf garnicht dran denken, ist für mich wie "Spucknapf" auslecken.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Muscheln, Austern, darf garnicht dran denken, ist für mich wie "Spucknapf" auslecken.


Positiv oder negativ?


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2019)

Bei 1. kriege ich ja schon wieder Würgereiz. Nee, so Viehzeug überlasse ich lieber den Waschbären.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (13. Mai 2019)




----------



## phirania (13. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Positiv oder negativ?



Wenn er Gefühle dabei bekommt schätze ich mal Positiv...


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Muscheln, Austern, darf garnicht dran denken, ist für mich wie "Spucknapf" auslecken.


"Mamma, da is Rotz in der Muschel!"  ... und Austern munden deutlich knackiger, wenn man vorher der schlabbrigen Inhalt entfernt!


----------



## Nemo (13. Mai 2019)

Ihr Filtrierer-Banausen Ihr


----------

